# iMac



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I was not sure where to post these questions. So I apologize in advance.

First how many songs would 3gigs allow me to download into my iMac?
What bit rate should I use?
What is the best format to choose downloading your cd's into ones' iMac getting the best quality sound and not using a lot of space? Apple lossless, AAC, AIFF, or WAV?
At present I am using my iPhone for streaming my music via bluetooth thru a Chordette DAC. I intend in the near future to buy Apple TV connected to my existing HT system and iMac and using the iPad for onscreen selection of my cataloged music. 
At this time I am using my iphone, Chordette, and the 990 in bypass mode or 2 channel down-mix...I am not complaining about the quality of sound I would like to know if I am connected correctly or if I should have made a better selection?


WAV at 192kbps

Thanks


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Apple Lossless and since storage is cheap I would rather have the quality .
You can create different playlists if space is a concern rotating when you tire of one,
9GB on my iPhone is about a days worth .(lossless) I use UE sfi5pro IEM's so quality sound does matter. (380 songs)


----------



## MitchPope (Oct 17, 2011)

rubbersoul said:


> I was not sure where to post these questions. So I apologize in advance.
> 
> First how many songs would 3gigs allow me to download into my iMac?
> What bit rate should I use?
> ...


How is you Chordette DAC connected to your 990? If it's a digital connection, you are using the Receiver's DAC. 

I went back and forth for a long time on using a DAC in between my Apple TV and my 4810 until it occurred to me the DACs and processing power in my Denon are very good. I stream ALAC from my iMac in Direct mode and it sounds fantastic.

ALAC or AIFF are the way to go, but you need more space if you are going to rip your library.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Right now I am using Wav. The Chordette is connected using analog in aux.


----------

